# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون تسجيل اسماء الاعمال لسنة 1931م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قانون تسجيل أسماء الأعمال لسنة 1931


(13/4/1931)



اسم القانون.

1ـ يسمى هذا القانون " قانون تسجيل أسماء الأعمال لسنة 1931". 


تطبيق .

2ـ (1) يجوز لمجلس الوزراء بمقتضى قرار ينشر في الجـريدة الرسمية أن ينص على تطبيق هذا القانون على أي مدينة أو منطقة أو مكان في السودان ابتداء من التاريخ الذي يحدد في ذلك القرار .[1]
(2) يجوز لوزير العدل بمقتضى قرار ينشرفي الجريدة الرسمية أن يعين موظفاً ليكون مسجلاً وأن يحدد مكتباً لتسجيل أسماء الأعمال، وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ، في تلك المدينة أو المنطقة أو ذلك المكان . 
(3) يجوز لمجلس الوزراء أو لوزير العدل بحسب الحال أن يصدر بذات الطريقة قراراً يلغي بمقتضاه أي قرار صدر بموجب أحكام هذه المادة . 


تفسير .

3ـ في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر : [2]
"اسم العمل" يقصد به الاسم أو الأسلوب لأي عمل يزاول سواء أكان في شراكة أوغيرها ، 
" أعمال " تشمل كل حرفة أو عمل أو مهنة ، 
" بيت تجاري" يقصد به جمعية أو شراكة مكونة من اثنين أو أكثر من الأفراد بالتضامن لمزاولة أعمال بقصد الربح ، 
"محكمة " يقصد بها المحكمة المدنية العامة ، 
"مسجل ومكتب تسجيل " يقصد بذلك المسجل المعين ومكتب التسجيل المحدد بمقتضى قرار يصدره الوزير بمقتضى أحكام المادة 2(2) لأية مدينة أو منطقة أو مكان يطبق عليها أو عليه أحكام هذا القانون بموجب قرار يصدر تحت المادة 2(1) وجميع مشتقات كلمة "سجل" تشير إلى التسجيل الذي يجريه ذلك المسجل أو الذي يجري في مكتب التسجيل المذكور ،
"مسجل" تشمل مساعد المسجل ،
" مقرر" يقصد به مقرر بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو أي لوائح أو أوامر صادرة بموجبه ،
"وزير" يقصد به وزير العدل . [3]


إعفاءات . 

4ـ لا تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على أية شركـة مسجلـة في السـودان بموجب أحكام قانون الشركات لسنة 1925 . 


وجوب تسجيل البيوت التجارية والأشخاص. 

5ـ مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون يسجل بالكيفية المقررة كل : 
(أ ) بيت تجاري له محل عمل في السودان ويزاول عملاً تحت اسم عمل لا يشتمل على الأسماء الحقيقية لجميع الشركاء ، 
(ب) فرد له محل في السودان ويزاول عملاً تحت اسم عمل لا يشتمل على اسمه الحقيقي .


كيفـية التسجـيل والتفاصيل اللازمة له وميعاده . 

6ـ (1) يجب على كل بيت تجاري أو شخص مطلوب منه أن يسجل بموجب أحكام هذا القانون ويزاول عملاً في أية مدينة أو منطقة أو أي مكان يتقرر تطبيق هذا القانون عليه بمقتضى قرار صادر بموجب أحكام المادة 2(1) أن يقوم بهذا التسجيل خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون في تلك المدينة أو المنطقة أو ذلك المكان، ولا يجوز لذلك البيت التجاري أو الشخص البدء في العمل في أية مدينة أو منطقة أو أي مكان مما ذكر بعد العمل فيه بهذا القانون حتى يتم تسجيله . 
(2) يتم التسجيل بأن يرسل أو يسلم للمسجل في مكتبه بيان من الأنموذج المقرر يشتمل على البيانات الآتية : 
(أ ) إسم العمل ، 
(ب) طبيعة العمل العامة ، 
(ج) المركز الرئيسي ، 
(د ) جميع الأمكنة الأخرى التي يزاول فيها العمل ، 
(هـ) عندما يتطلب بدء الأعمال أو أي جزء منها موافقة مسبقة مكتوبة من السلطة المختصة ، صورة من تلك الموافقة تخول الفرد أو في حالة البيت التجاري ، تخول كل الأفراد الذين يكونون أعضاء فيه ، بدء الأعمال أو الجزء منها ويشهد الفرد أو جميع أفراد البيت التجاري ، حسب الأحوال على أنها صورة طبق الأصل منها ، 
(و) إذا كان التسجيل المراد إجراؤه متعلقاً ببيت تجاري يذكر الاسم الكامل والجنسية ومحل الإقامة العادي وأي أعمال أخرى (أن وجدت) لكل فرد من الشركاء أو أعضاء البيت التجاري ، 
(ز) إذا كان التسجيل المراد إجراؤه متعلقاً بفرد فيذكر اسمه بالكامل ومحل إقامته العادي وأي أعمال يزاولها (إن وجدت) . 


وجوب توقيع طالب التسجيل على البيان. 

7ـ البيان المطلوب لأجل أغراض التسجيل يوقع عليه الفرد في حالة الفرد ويوقع عليه جميع الشركاء في حالة البيت التجاري . 


تسجيل ما يحدث في التفاصيل المسجلة من تغيير . 

8ـ إذا حدث أو أحدث أي تغيير في أي من التفاصيل المسجلة المتعلقة بأي بيت تجاري أو فرد أو تطلب ذلك التغيير موافقة مسبقة مكتوبة من السلطة المختصة يجب على ذلك البيت التجاري أو ذلك الفرد إبلاغ المسجل عن ذلك التغيير خلال شهر بعد حدوثه أو إحداثه بكتاب موقع عليه حسبما نص عليه في المادة 7 ويجب أن ترفق صورة طبق الأصل من الموافقة سالفة الذكر متى كان ذلك مطلوباً . 


الإخطار بالتوقف عن العمل . 

9ـ إذا توقف البيت التجاري أو الفرد المسجل عن مزاولة أعماله في السودان فيجب على ذلك البيت التجاري أو الفرد إبلاغ المسجل عن ذلك بكتاب موقع عليه حسبما نص عليه في المادة 7. 


عقوبة إغفال التسجيل . 

10ـ إذا أخل أي بيت تجاري أو فرد بأية مادة من المواد السابقة فيكون كل فرد أو شريك في البيت التجاري وقع منه الإخلال عرضة عند إدانته لغرامة تحددها المحكمة عن كل يوم يستمر فيه الإغفال وتأمر المحكمة التي تدين ذلك الفرد أو الشريك بتقديم بيان بالتفاصيل المطلوبة إلى المسجل خلال المدة التي تحددها في الأمر .[4]


عقوبة البيان الكاذب .

11ـ إذا اشتمل أي بيان مطلوب تقديمه بموجب أحكام هذا القانون على أي شيء مغاير للحقيقة في أي واقعة جوهرية مع علم الموقع عليه بذلك يعاقب عند الإدانة بالغرامة التي تحددها المحكمة أو بالسجن مدة ستة أشهر أو بالعقوبتين معاً .[5]


أسماء الأعمال المضللة . 

12ـ (1) يرفض المسجل تسجيل إسم العمل في الأحوال الآتية إذا : 
(أ ) كان مطابقاً أو قريب المشابهة لاسم عمل آخر مسجل على نحو يقصد به الغش إلا إذا أعرب صاحب إسم العمل الحالي المسجل عن قبوله بالكيفية التي يطلبها المسجل ، 
(ب) اشتمل على أي كلمات تدل صراحة أو ضمناً على إذن الحكومة أو موافقتها أو رعايتها أو إشتمل على ألفاظ يرى المسجل أنها توحي أو يقصد منها الإيحاء بوجود أية صلة بالحكومة أو أية سلطة محلية أخرى إلا إذا وافق الوزير على استعمال تلك الكلمات كجزء من اسم العمل وذلك بقرار مكتوب يصدره ، 
(ج) اشتمل على الكلمات "بنك أو أعمال مصرفية" أو "غرفة تجارية" ما لم يوافق الوزير على ذلك كتابة . 
(2) يجوز لأي شخص يتظلم من قرار صادر من المسجل بمقتضى أحكام هذه المادة أن يستأنفه أمام المحكمة . 
(3) لا يجوز أن يفسر تسجيل اسم العمل بموجب أحكام هذا القانون على أن يخول استعمال ذلك الاسم إذا كان حظر استعماله ممكناً بغض النظر عن ذلك التسجيل . 


رفض التسجيل . 

13ـ (1) يجوز للوزير أن يأمر برفض تسجيل أي اسم عمل إذا رأي أن ذلك التسجيل ضد المصلحة العامة . 
(2) يرفض المسجل التسجيل إذا صدر أمر وفقاً لحكم البند (1) ويبلغ طالب التسجيل بذلك الرفض . 
(3) يجوز لطالب التسجيل استئناف قرار المسجل أمام المحكمة خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ تسلمه إخطاراً بذلك الرفض . 


إحتفاظ المسجل بالبيان وإصدار شهادة تسجيل. 

14ـ يحتفظ المسجل بكل بيان يقدم بموجب أحكام هذا القانون ويسلم للبيت التجاري أو الشخص طالب التسجيل شهادة بتسجيله وتنشر تفاصيل ذلك البيان بالكيفية التي تقرر ( إن وجدت) . 


إطلاع الجمهور على التسجيل وحصولهم علـى شهـادات ومستخرجات منه. 

15ـ (1) يجوز لأي شخص بعد دفع الرسم المقرر في كل حالة الإطلاع على البيانات المحفوظة في مكتب التسجيل أو طلب شهادة تسجيل أي أعمال أو صورة أو مستخرج من أي بيان مسجل مصدق عليه من المسجل . 
(2) تقبل شهادة التسجيل أو الصور أو المستخرج من أي بيان مسجل بموجب أحكام هذا القانون كبينة أمام جميع المحاكم وفي كافة الإجراءات القانونية المدنية والجنائية متى ما كان المسجل قد صدق قانوناً على صحتها تصديقاً يحمل توقيعه. 


حقوق الذين لا يقدمون بياناً تكون غير قابلة للتنفيذ .

16ـ إذا أغفل أي بيت تجاري أو شخص تقديم بيان التفاصيل المطلوب منه تقديمها أو بيان التغييرات التي تحدث في تلك التفاصيل فإنحقوقه بمقتضى أي عقد أبرمه أو دخل فيه أو تم إبرامه أو الدخـول فيه نيابة عنه فيما يتعلق بالأعمال التي طلبت التفاصيل بصددها وحقوقه الناشئة عن ذلك العقد تكون في أثناء مدة ذلك الأغفال غير قابلة للتنفيذ بمقتضى دعوى أو أية إجراءات قانونية أخرى سواءً أقيمت الدعوى أو الإجراءات باسم العمل أو بخلاف ذلك، على أنه : 
(أ ) يجوز لأي بيت تجاري أو لأي شخص أغفل تقديم البيانات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة أن يطلب من المحكمة إعفاءه من القيد المفروض على التنفيذ بموجب أحكام هذه المادة وللمحكمة أن تمنح ذلك الإعفاء إما بصفة عامة أو بالنسبة إلى عقد معين وبالشروط التي تفرضها متى ما أقتنعت بأن الإغفال كان بغير قصد أو نشأ عن السهو أو اقتنعت لأي أسباب أخرى كافية بأن العدالة والإنصاف يقتضيان منح ذلك الإعفاء ، 
(ب) ليس في هذه المادة ما يخل بحقوق أي أطراف أخرى في ذلك العقد في مواجهة من يقع منه الإغفال فيما يتعلق بذلك العقد كما ذكر سابقاً. 
(ج) إذا أقام أي طرف آخر في عقد دعوى على من وقع منه الإغفال، أو أتخذ ضده أي إجراء لتنفيذ حقوقه بمقتضى ذلك العقد فليس في هذه المادة ما يمنع ذلك الشخص من تنفيذ حقوقه بمقتضى ذلك العقد ضد ذلك الطرف في تلك الدعوى أو ذلك الإجراء عن طريق الدعوى الفرعية أو المقاصة أو غير ذلك . 


سلطة الوزير في إصدار اللوائح . 

17ـ (1) يجوز للوزير أن يصدر اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وله أن يقرر فيها ما يأتي : [6]
(أ ) تنظيم مكاتب التسجيل ، 
(ب) الرسوم ، 
(ج) النماذج التي تستعمل ، 
(د ) الواجبات التي يؤديها أي مسجل ، 
(هـ) إدارة التسجيل وتنظيمه بصفة عامة وأية مسائل متفرعة عن ذلك . 
(2) تخضع جميع اللوائح التي تفرض رسوماً لموافقة وزير المالية والاقتصاد الوطني وتوضع جميع اللوائح الأخرى أمام المجلس الوطني .[7]


نظر المخالفات . 

18ـ تنظر مخالفات هذا القانون المحكمة الجنائية الأولى أو أية محكمة أعلى .
************************************************** ************************************************** ***********

[1] . قانون رقم 12 لسنة 1985. 

[2] . قانون رقم 44 لسنة 1980 ، قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1974. 

[3] . قانون رقم 40 لسنة 1974 . 

[4] . قانون رقم 22 لسنة 1999 . قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1974 . قانون رقم 12 لسنة 2003 .

[5] . قانون رقم 22 لسنة 1999 . قانون رقم 40 لسنة 1974 . قانون رقم 12 لسنة 2003. 

[6] . قانون رقم 44 لسنة 1980 . قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1974 . 

[7] . القوانين نفسها . 
*

----------

